# Delta loses GSD, still missing



## Kruzayn (Jun 9, 2006)

Sorry if this is already posted, my overview didnt see it.
Delta Lost My Dog, Too - The Consumerist

Quoting the site:


> Alisa tried to fly two dogs from San Diego to Atlanta, with the intent of continuing on to Germany, where she's moving with her husband. She says Nala, a German Shepherd who is pictured here, is on the loose thanks to Delta's mistakes in corralling the pooch. The airline says it's in touch with Alisa and is doing "everything we can" to help her find the dog. Delta made headlines recently for a similar gaffe.
> Alisa writes:
> “
> I am having the worst day of my life today. Delta has informed me that my dog broke out of her kennel on the tarmac and ran away and they can not find her. I came across your article about Paco and just wanted to let someone know about this because I am just in shock. My husband and I are moving to Germany because he is in the Army and we have two dogs, a German Shepherd mix (Nala) and a mini beagle (Princess). We live in San Diego and the dogs were to fly Delta from San Diego to Atlanta and then to Frankfurt. I had gone to my vet and collected all the necessary paperwork to bring the dog into Germany and when I got to the Delta Cargo location in San Diego I was told I was missing a document that I had never heard of. They had no idea what the form was either just that we had to have it. I was supposed to fly out the next morning so they said they would ship the dogs anyway. I then got a call about an hour later that the form they needed was something THEY print out and have me sign. I couldn't believe it. I drove back and signed the form and they said the dogs were on the plane and they might either fly them back to San Diego or they would see if they could just fax them the form. They called me about three hours later and said everything was fine.
> ...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

see.... exactly one of the reasons i NEVER want to move overseas if hubby gets stationed outside the states.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

That is the EXACTLY the reason why they should wear collars while they are in the kennel. THO **** with "Oooh they could hang themselves?"

Once they broke out and have no collar you can't catch them at all. There is nothing you could grab. Now she's running around without a collar and might end up somewhere as a stray or even worse gets run over by a car or shot. 

And one other reason. IF you ever make an international move, take a straight flight. NO LAYOVERS!!! 

Even if you have to drive some hours to the next airport to take the straight flight but that actually limits the risks of stuff like that happening. 

I was having the worst thoughts when they picked up one of my dogs and forgot to put the ticket on her kennel. Before I boarded on the plane I checked with the guys at the counters if my dogs got boarded and I wouldn't leave myself without knowing that they are on board.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I will not fly my dogs, I dont' care how far I have to drive (with our jobs I dont' have worry about moving overseas)


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

That's really sad. I hope they find the mix soon.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> That is the EXACTLY the reason why they should wear collars while they are in the kennel. THO **** with "Oooh they could hang themselves?"
> 
> Once they broke out and have no collar you can't catch them at all. There is nothing you could grab. Now she's running around without a collar and might end up somewhere as a stray or even worse gets run over by a car or shot.


I must have missed something in the article ... where does it say she wasn't wearing a collar?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

arycrest said:


> I must have missed something in the article ... where does it say she wasn't wearing a collar?


It's an international flight and the dogs cannot wear collars in the crates. Mine were not allowed to have a collar on, I had to take it off and take it with me on the plane.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Franksmom said:


> I will not fly my dogs, I dont' care how far I have to drive (with our jobs I dont' have worry about moving overseas)


 This is a very sad story and I hope they find the dog soon. But this sort of thing is really not all that common. I would guess it is much more common for dogs to be lost traveling by car than by plane. I have flown three dogs on non-stop flights without any issues. One of the dogs was a 6 month old puppy who's new owners lived on the other side of the country. They were willing to fly here, pick up the puppy and drive home with him so he wouldn't have to fly. But in thinking about it, I decided that such a trip (3-4 days on the road, staying in a hotel, with new owners that he didn't know yet) would be more stressful and more likely to have complications than a 6 hour direct flight.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Delta is the same airline that lost Vivi the Whippet in NYC after the Westminster dog show a few years back. Vivi was loose in NYC, and was never caught or found. Delta also charges the most money to transport your dog.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

BlackPuppy said:


> Delta is the same airline that lost Vivi the Whippet in NYC after the Westminster dog show a few years back. Vivi was loose in NYC, and was never caught or found. Delta also charges the most money to transport your dog.


 I have been pretty happy with Continental. The cargo people for Continental in Cleveland are really experienced with shipping animals - their office has a board with pictures of animals which they have shipped or received (including a bear and a tiger). I know quite a few breeders who ship from there and have always been happy with them. They have always been really nice and I like that the animals are in their cargo office until they are ready to load. 

I shipped two ferrets through Delta at a small airport and it went smoothly. They had a layover even, which I would do everything possible to avoid when shipping a dog. Ferrets are a bit different though. Despite what most small ferret breeders claim, I think ferrets handle shipping more readily than dogs. If you put them in a decent sized carrier, they can have a place to sleep, eat and drink and a small potty area which isn't the case for dogs.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Given the number of animals transported around the globe every year the number of "casualties" is pretty small. I worked for an airline for 37 years and cannot remember an instance where a dog was lost. Not to say it didn't happen, but it wasn't something you heard about - they were more likely to die of hyperthermia in the summer months, since there were no temperature restrictions. (And even that was rare.) I had Anja shipped from LA four years ago - she was not permitted to wear a collar, even though it was a domestic flight, but the airline did allow the person sending her to secure it (a fursaver) to the top of the crate. Certainly there are dogs which are seriously spooked by being in a crate in the baggage hold of an aircraft, then an unfamiliar location like an airport holding area. However to break out of the top of a crate? Perhaps I am overly suspicious, but there is something about this story that doesn't ring true. I hope no-one has deliberately taken her for example.......I pray there is a good outcome for Nala and her family.....perhaps its time to get the media involved.....
______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Very sad, but I think Susan is right. The nunmer of lost animals is comparitively small considering the number of animals flown. Still, this family is suffering for the loss of thier beloved dog.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

For the Love of the Dog
There are inconsistencies with the story Delta is putting out - and the husband has made a statement saying he doesn't believe a word of it. I don't either. That something went terribly wrong is obvious - but as this blog suggests, I think it went very wrong some time before the airline called the owner....... the blog also talks about another situation, this time on Continental, where the airline offered a reward for the safe return of the dog - it was reunited with its family a few weeks later. Since it is pretty obvious Delta isn't going to knock itself out over this one, if I were the owners of Nala I would probably do the same thing - offer a big enough reward to get peoples' attention and see if it brings results........
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Anja1Blue said:


> Given the number of animals transported around the globe every year the number of "casualties" is pretty small.


I agree, but we sure seem to hear about every occurance. 

A facebook friend shipped a Malinois a relatively short distance to be bred. They airline lost her. Luckily, they found her again, in her crate, at the wrong airport, and sent her on. She made the return trip just fine.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I think we hear about it because it is relatively rare, so it's easy to track each occurrence. What is sad about this (above and beyond the obvious) is the fact that Delta seems to regard animals as "luggage". If you have that kind of mindset, then losing Nala is of no more importance than losing a suitcase. 
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I would like to be able to at least gate check my dog to be sure he is on the plane, AND spends as little time as possible in a warehouse. However, since there's no place to pee in the airport, that may not be any better potty-wise. 

If I had to take a dog overseas, I would definitely make sure I had a nonstop flight. I really would like to take Balto to the breed gathering in The Netherlands this (2011) summer, but I don't want to risk losing him. I'd be devistated! I've looked into all the options and I just don't want to risk it. 

I put a Lost and Found post up for Nala. Her information is circulating on Facebook.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you Carole, that is great. The more exposure the better, though I still think there needs to be a reward offered by the owners - people are more likely to make an effort if they think they might be compensated. JMHO.
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Delta Loses Serviceman's German Shepherd 
http://wsbradio.com/localnews/2010/12/delta-loses-servicemans-german.html
News/Talk 750 WSB - Condace Pressley -

_When and if the family is ready Delta would like to offer to assist the family in locating another animal," said Elliott._


This sentence sums it up and the Delta Rep's true feeling. A pet that you had for eight years can be replaced with another.


----------



## AliciaMaria (May 8, 2010)

Posted on fb.  how awful.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hello everyone-​I am sorry to tell you that we have lost Nala. She was found yesterday on I-75, dead. There were not extensive injuries-I truly believe that her death was instantainous. She did not suffer. I have sent photographs of her to Alisa who confirms that this dog is indeed Nala. I also photographed the scanner at the vets and the correct number came up. Alisa and Brian thank you so much-through all of this tension you have been so kind and eager to help. Alisa, who had no idea what she would find here, discovered that a whole community was supporting her effort to find her baby dog. She was amazed and touched that people cared about her beloved girl. Alisa's relationship with Nala was strong. Nala was more, actually than her child. She was her protector, her best friend. It went beyond love, they were partners. Nala was her heart dog. When I saw Nala tonight I stroked her all over her body, held her head and told her "Everybody loves you". She was a beautiful, good girl.​
Delta has sent me this to pass on to you all:​As partners in this search for Nala, the 8-year-old German Shepherd that escaped her kennel on Dec. 22 from the Atlanta Airport, we wanted to share with you that she unfortunately was found deceased yesterday by a state road crew . A necropsy will be conducted, but it appears that she was hit by a car. I'm certain you share both Delta and Nala's family's sadness in hearing this news, as we were all so hopeful that all of our efforts would have resulted in a better outcome. Delta is continuing to work closely with the family to support them during this difficult time and both wish to extend their sincere appreciation to all of you for your efforts. In particular, Delta believes it was the resourcefulness and dedication of groups like yours that helped to generate so many leads during the search. In gratitude for this assistance, we will be making a $1,000 donation to the Atlanta Pet Rescue in support of their work with homeless, abused, and neglected animals.​Please cross post.
Thank you.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about Nala. I was hoping to find good news


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Too sad - RIP poor frightened girl. Thank you for posting this Mary Ann, the family at least has closure. Delta has a bad track record for "losing" dogs - Vivi the champion whippet got away from the same airline at JFK some years ago, another dog named Paco was recently lost by them. (And these are just the ones we know about.) Neither Paco nor Vivi has ever been found to my knowledge. The owners of Vivi were given financial compensation for what they would have received for a suitcase weighing approximately the same as the dog. 

I hope that someone at Delta starts to connect the dots here. Either their people need better training, or they should stop accepting dogs for transportation. 

If anyone knows how to send a PM to the owners of Nala - I understand they are now in Germany - would you be willing to share it? I feel so bad for them. 
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I am sorry...no contact info was included


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thats so horrible! Poor Nala and her family. I wonder how she escaped? When I flew Brody in from the breeder she had his cage zip tied locked so that wouldn't happen. I had to bring a pair of scissors with me to even open the cage. That was on Continental, maybe that's their policy. I was so nervous about him flying, I showed up an hour and a half before his flight came in just in case he came in early or there were in any problems.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

That's sad news.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Lesley1905 said:


> Thats so horrible! Poor Nala and her family. I wonder how she escaped? When I flew Brody in from the breeder she had his cage zip tied locked so that wouldn't happen. I had to bring a pair of scissors with me to even open the cage. That was on Continental, maybe that's their policy. I was so nervous about him flying, I showed up an hour and a half before his flight came in just in case he came in early or there were in any problems.


There are a number of ways it could have happened (including sloppy or rough handling) and we will never know the whole story. Airlines invent cover up stories just like any other organization. Some dogs do not do well being shipped in this fashion, that isn't news. All the more reason for whoever is going to be handling them to receive proper training on how to deal with them. She was out of that crate on more than one occasion - when she was taken to a boarding kennel (and these vary greatly in quality) for an overnight stay rather than continuing on to Germany because supposedly she was "agitated", and then when they decided the original crate wasn't big enough. Which seems strange to me, that should have been determined at the point of origin. Continental lost a dog some while back - but their response was to offer a $1000 reward and get the word out in the media. They worked hard to get the dog back, and stayed in touch with the owners. Four weeks later the dog was found and returned. This wouldn't have helped Nala - but I think it demonstrates a different mindset than at Delta - where the best they can do seems to be to give you a refund based on the worth of a piece of luggage.
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD 
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have been afraid to look at this thread, with my girl flying in this week. The cage was zip tied closed. 

But still, it sounds so horrible to lose a critter this way. RIP Nala. It is so sad and scarey for anyone who has to ship a pet.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

There has been issues with Delta losing animals in the past. I know that many sugar glider breeders will not go through them because of how they handle animals.


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

Part of me was really hoping the lost furkid would be found, unharmed. I'm so sorry.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

None of this still makes any sense. If they in truth had to remove the dog from her crate for an overnight stay in their kennel or if they had to put her into another larger crate or if ..... insert whichever version of the story that has been told 

they why -- was it not done in a secure area?

Farmers know that you always have one gate closed between your animal and the road whenever loading or unloading the animal or moving a piece of machinery into a field.

Emergency sheltering plans have a fenced/gated area large enough to hold two crates (or in a room with a closed door) and the person taking an animal from one cage and placing in another just in case the animal slips out. The larger pen is not opened until the animal is secure in the 2nd crate. Yes it takes a little more planning and a couple of extra minutes but very worth it when looking at what can happen. 

Never should a door to a crate be opened up out in the open by the airline staff unless the most extreme circumstances warrant it and that does not include giving a sip of water or a scratch on the head to comfort an animal. It is one thing for an animal to slip away from an owner and another when an individual has been trusted to handle someone's pet.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so very sad(


----------

